# Favorite Wind Vest?



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Curious what your favorite wind vest is. 
I have an old adidas that's pretty tattered.

TIA


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

thien said:


>


 Just got mine a couple weeks back and its pretty nice. My other favorite is made with Wind Tex material, works great.


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

My club also uses Voler also and I like their wind vest very much. It's light and does a great job keeping the cold off your front.


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Ah, good idea! Didn't know there was the option.
I have the last-gen design RBR voler wind jacket. It's perfect; doesn't flap and it's extremely windproof. It's a miracle it can be so warm yet pack so small.


----------

